# Damn Kids!!!



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Yeah but can they sing...?


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

"It doesn't matter how much you practise, there's always some kid coming along playing gnat-clouds of sixty-fourth notes," Frank Zappa. 

The "old" guy on drums was doing OK too. 

Pfft, it was just a twelve bar. Lol.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2018)

Matteo is quite the guitarist.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)




----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

I remember being in a jazz contest where the jury would automatically disqualify whoever played The Chicken, that was after the 32nd time the song was played in the evening.


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

Wow. Probably a product of a school. But wow. Guitarist makes it look effortless and, the best part, they're having fun!


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

KapnKrunch said:


> "It doesn't matter how much you practise, there's always some kid coming along playing gnat-clouds of sixty-fourth notes," Frank Zappa.
> 
> The "old" guy on drums was doing OK too.
> 
> Pfft, it was just a twelve bar. Lol.


Old because he has facial hair of some sort?


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

I’m not accustomed to seeing a finger player use rest strokes as their main way of ripping. They did well. 

Heck today getting a kid to complete anything that requires sacrifice and effort is an achievement. No joke there.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

sambonee said:


> Heck today getting a kid to complete anything that requires sacrifice and effort is an achievement. No joke there.


yea, this was definitely done better back in the day


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

those guys were great!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

sambonee said:


> I’m not accustomed to seeing a finger player use rest strokes as their main way of ripping. They did well.
> 
> Heck today getting a kid to complete anything that requires sacrifice and effort is an achievement. No joke there.



There’S always exceptions to the rule.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

vadsy said:


> yea, this was definitely done better back in the day


Quoted for visibility and a chuckle.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

vadsy said:


> yea, this was definitely done better back in the day


Cant underestimate the power of the fear of beatings


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

THIS generation could use some fear of beatings imo as the proof is on the pudding. This pudding is off man. (Most of them anyway). An I’m teaching high school. Sceesh.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

What is this generation called? Seriously. 

Not millennials but?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

That was great! Thanks for posting it.

Amazing playing!


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Diablo said:


> Cant underestimate the power of the fear of beatings


but you have to mean well


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Lola said:


> What is this generation called? Seriously.
> 
> Not millennials but?


Generation Z (also known as Post-Millennials, the iGeneration, Founders, Plurals, Homeland Generation, the doomed or just plain screwed)


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

Those kids are from Italy and probably speak 5 languages. A little different than our vapid off-spring.


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

Now that's what you call a tight trio.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

BSTheTech said:


> Those kids are from Italy and probably speak 5 languages. A little different than our vapid off-spring.


I think you're giving the Italians too much credit


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

I think you all are doing a disservice to the generations ahead of you. Sure there is lazy people, always have been but technology and the arts keep moving forward and thats not all being done by the 40+ people.


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

I work in an industry that needs new blood. My company would take 9 new hires today if they could find them. We get enough applicants, but HR has to then hold their hands through the application process, call them to remind them to show up for interviews etc. It's pathetic. Talk about disservice all you want. I weep for our future.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

BSTheTech said:


> I work in an industry that needs new blood. My company would take 9 new hires today if they could find them. We get enough applicants, but HR has to then hold their hands through the application process, call them to remind them to show up for interviews etc. It's pathetic. Talk about disservice all you want. I weep for our future.


I blame the people who raised these kids, they're screwed because their parents didn't teach what they needed to be taught. We should probably split the blame with the grandparents as they most likely ignored raising their kids right and now we have multiple generations that are unqualified. Don't worry guys, I'm not pointing the finger at any of you. Just an observation I am making.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

sambonee said:


> I’m not accustomed to seeing a finger player use rest strokes as their main way of ripping. They did well.


when i see the economy finger picking legato thing, it's cool but i want to call it cheating. except it's not cheating, and he is good with it. the drummer freaked me out for a full second, until i realized that's not my cousin dennis. he started out as a really good drummer. then he decided no, i'd rather play guitar the way albert king does. left handed, upside down. what pisses me off is, as a drummer, he's a better guitar player than i am. hahahahaha






BSTheTech said:


> I work in an industry that needs new blood. My company would take 9 new hires today if they could find them. We get enough applicants, but HR has to then hold their hands through the application process, call them to remind them to show up for interviews etc. It's pathetic. Talk about disservice all you want. I weep for our future.


i am seeing it in the trades right now. you're not seeing as many apprentices in some of the more physically demanding trades. being an old guy, that works in my favor a little bit. but it's a shame because i like seeing the few that come in and really display a willingness to learn and apply what they've learned. it's fun to teach your tricks to someone who wants to learn them, but we are naturally seeing less of them because we are seeing less over all.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)




----------

